# New opera recordings



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I provide the title - you content . Hopefully there are some. I have understood opera recordings are pretty much live ones nowadays. So, live or studio please share.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you mean CDs, DVDs, Blu-Rays? We have a whole subforum for this, and there's been hundreds of comments there about old and new recordings. In spite of the title of the subforum, it does include CDs (there's a long thread for these). So, check it out, you'll have fun. Welcome to the forum.

http://www.talkclassical.com/opera-dvd-blu-ray/


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I meant new CD-recordings. I didn't find any thread for just this purpose


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mika said:


> I meant new CD-recordings. I didn't find any thread for just this purpose


That's probably because these are becoming rare. We do have a thread called Opera on CD, a long one with 407 posts so far. It is not specific to new recordings, though.

http://www.talkclassical.com/10305-opera-cd.html


----------

